# Ride to Defeat ALS | Napa Valley - Ride Route?



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone know the typical ride route for this tour?

http://bwebba.alsa.org/site/TR/Events/BayAreaEvent2?fr_id=6771&pg=teamlist

friends are flying in from all over the nation for this ride, and we're trying to secure lodging and reservations - but waiting on the announcement on the tour route (or start rather) before we put down a deposit. 

thx!


----------



## hafjell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/napa/536126445591366964 probably something like this but with an extension into Alex. Valley, turnaround in Hburg.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

The normal Tour de Napa route is up over Mt Veeder/Dry Creek, the back to Yountville and across the Valley to go up Chiles Valley Road into Pope Valley, back over the Ink Grade through Angwin, and then back down to Yountville and the Vet's home. 

Some nice climbs there.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------

